# My New Babies...



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

Well it was my birthday last week and I wanted an Orient Beast and during my search I bought a couple of other Orients...

1st up was this Orient Star Outdoor Sports WZ0101FE










2nd was this gorgeous Orient Orange Mako CEM65001M










and last but not least the Orient Red Beast CEX04001HO


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

avidfan said:


> Well it was my birthday last week and I wanted an Orient Beast and during my search I bought a couple of other Orients...
> 
> 1st up was this Orient Star Outdoor Sports WZ0101FE
> 
> ...


I like all of those especially the red beast, well done and health to wear 

Could you let those of us who don't already know if the beast keeps good time please, as i've been thinking about getting one.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Very nice - especially like the outdoor sport.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

suggsy said:


> I like all of those especially the red beast, well done and health to wear
> 
> Could you let those of us who don't already know if the beast keeps good time please, as i've been thinking about getting one.


Yes Ill let you know in a few days, Ive got to admit its a fantastic watch to wear. Ive got a strap off Toshi coming soon to put on it too!


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice little litter there mate...

Enjoy and wear them in good health!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

Im wanting one of these next, anyone want to buy one of my kidneys?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Congratulations on getting the Beast, despite being a big heavy watch they are quite comfortable to wear due to the design of the back B)

Why did you have to post this? I`ve not seen it before :wub: :cry2:



avidfan said:


> Im wanting one of these next, anyone want to buy one of my kidneys?


Mind you I`m awaiting delivery of a rather nice Orient Star my self 

BTW I should warn you Orients can be quite addictive, I`ve got 8 so far


----------



## andyft21 (Feb 12, 2009)

avidfan said:


> Im wanting one of these next, anyone want to buy one of my kidneys?


 Thats a bl**dy nice watch, love the blue dial.

If you get one lets see some photos.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Really like the look of these - I've been looking at the usual suspects from Seiko in the way of divers watches but am now seriously considering an Orient. I'm not as familiar with them as the other Japanese brands and was wondering where they fitted in quality wise with Seiko, Citizen et al. Been looking on the web and can't see a model with see-thru case back from Orient, does such a beast exist anyone? Off on our cruise in a couple of weeks time so hoping to pick up a bargain on holiday :jump: can't wait


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

handlehall said:


> Really like the look of these - I've been looking at the usual suspects from Seiko in the way of divers watches but am now seriously considering an Orient. I'm not as familiar with them as the other Japanese brands and was wondering where they fitted in quality wise with Seiko, Citizen et al. Been looking on the web and can't see a model with see-thru case back from Orient, does such a beast exist anyone? Off on our cruise in a couple of weeks time so hoping to pick up a bargain on holiday :jump: can't wait


Orient were one of the big 3 Japanese watch makers along with Citizen and Seiko but Casio took over the 3rd place a few years ago. Orient sell the majority of their watches in Asia, South America and Russia-they have recently started to sell in N. America and really are fantastic value and excellent quality. Seiko have a majority share in Orient now but Orient still make their own in-house auto movements which are fantastic and re-start very, very quickly once wound down. The Beast and the Outdoor Sports both come with see through case-backs but I don't know if any others do. Orient do 2 other brands too, Orient Star and Orient Star Royal which are more expensive.

If you Google Higuchi Inc. they are a Japanese watch dealers and they have the latest Orient catalogue that you can download in pdf format.


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Great watches that are vastly underated however that helps to keep the prices down in comparison to some brands


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

andyft21 said:


> avidfan said:
> 
> 
> > Im wanting one of these next, anyone want to buy one of my kidneys?
> ...


just found one for sale on ebay...Â£1,500...a lot out of my price range :cry2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A very interesting watch, as far I knew previously Orient only used Seiko quartz movements in their chronographs :huh:

I wonder if this movement is a new one from Orient?

Orient Star WZ0031DS Mechanical Chronograph



















*Hand winding automatic movement

*Hacking

*Power Reserve complication

*Daily rate +15 second ~-10 second

*10 atmospheric pressure waterproofing

*40 Jewels

*All Stainless Steel

*Sapphire Crystal

*Case Diameter 41mm

Edit> just did a quick google & I gather it uses a Seiko cal. 6S37 movement as used in the Seiko Brightz Phoenix model SAGH007 (should have checked before posting h34r: )


----------



## gerrylb (Jan 25, 2007)

avidfan said:


> and last but not least the Orient Red Beast CEX04001HO


I'm still kicking myself for not grabbing a Yellow Beast which was offered to me a year ago!


----------

